# General > Motoring >  Detatchable tow bar.

## man@mill

I have a GDW T35 detachable tow bar for Vauxhall Omega saloon as new,
complete with all bolts, brackets & single 7 pin socket.
only used for 6 month on a car.
best offer over £100....

----------

